# I'm getting a "Not Secure" at DC



## caseydog (May 3, 2019)

The last few days, the words "Not Secure" are appearing in the navigation bar when I access DC. Any ideas why?

I access the internet through a VPN, and have other defenses in place, so I'm not all that worried, but it is very curious.

CD

.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 3, 2019)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96620

K-Girl asked the same question a couple years ago. Hope the old thread answers your question. I'm going back to sleep now, ok?


----------



## caseydog (May 3, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I Just Noticed ... - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
> 
> K-Girl asked the same question a couple years ago. Hope the old thread answers your question. I'm going back to sleep now, ok?



I certainly did not intend to wake you from you beauty sleep. My bad. 

CD


----------



## luckytrim (May 3, 2019)

I also sometimes get a "Corrupt Content" message..........


----------



## Caslon (May 3, 2019)

This: "The warning refers to the lack of security for the connection to that page. It’s alerting you that information sent and received with that page is unprotected and it could potentially be stolen, read, or modified by attackers, hackers, and entities with access to internet infrastructure, such as Internet Service Providers (ISPs) and governments.

"This “Not Secure” warning appears on all pages using the HTTP protocol, which is incapable of providing a secure connection. Historically, this has been the primary protocol used for internet communication".  

"The “Not Secure” warning does not indicate that your computer or the site you are visiting is affected by malware. It only serves to alert you that you do not have a secure connection with that page."

More here:

https://www.digicert.com/blog/not-secure-warning-what-to-do/


----------



## Janet H (May 3, 2019)

The login pages here are secure (httpS) but as noted, the rest of the site is not. We store no financial info or other sensitive content here and we long ago changed login pages (where password data is passed) to meet current security standards. 

Last year google began to push websites to use https instead of http as a security update. A few months ago they began to actually began to display that little red triangle;"not secure" on browser address lines.

We hand coded an update to make the LOGIN page https. This is the page where user credentials are passed and the only sensitive data we store. Once a member has logged in the site reverts to http (and the alert begins to display in browsers). Using https on all pages actually breaks some things the forum. Offsite links and hosted images may no longer work, ads don't display, photos, etc.

So... as you login the page is secure (https) but once you have logged in the regular site is http. Since no login/pass info is being sent on these pages we believe this is safe and reasonable. We will eventually switch to full SSL but as noted by other posters there are some concerns to weigh as we make that choice.

You can read more about the google alerts here: https://www.wired.com/story/google-chrome-https-not-secure-label/


----------



## caseydog (May 3, 2019)

Like I said, I'm not worried. I don't see a reason for anyone else to be overly concerned. I just thought it was curious. 

CD


----------

